# aggressive breeding buck and urine everywhere.



## adorable (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a buck that i really like. He is well put together so to speak. But he is a aggressive breeder. Meaning,he will grab the female before i had a chance to let her go in the cage. He will mate 4 times by the time i take her back out.He is very fast. lol And when i take her back out. He clamp on and dosnt want to let go. He is half way out to his cage on her. Also he sprays urine everywhere. To the point the i have to clean out his food dish now and then because he has his food all wet with urine. Is there anything i can do. Or do i have to put up with it. He will calm down with age.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like a great buck. Just put up with his spraying and be grateful for his stamina.


----------



## adorable (Dec 13, 2011)

ohhh,ok


----------



## Citylife (Dec 14, 2011)

He's dedicated to his job.......  I say, "give him a raise" 
That is, what he is there for.  As long as he isn't biting you, for tearing up your does I say he is a keeper.
The urine everywhere would bug me so I would put him closer to the ground and not next to another rabbit.  Good luck with your boy.


----------



## secuono (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have an empty bare cage you can use for just breeding? So the buck's food will be clean at least. 
You can hold down the buck and then add the doe or add the doe first to the spare cage and the buck right after so there is limited time for her to take claim of it.


----------



## adorable (Dec 14, 2011)

Citylife said:
			
		

> He's dedicated to his job.......  I say, "give him a raise"
> That is, what he is there for.  As long as he isn't biting you, for tearing up your does I say he is a keeper.
> The urine everywhere would bug me so I would put him closer to the ground and not next to another rabbit.  Good luck with your boy.


He is a great temperment .Loves to be petted. No he doesnt tear up the does. He is in the bottom row. He sprays far in a large circle and often. His food is in a j feeder. I have to keep on clean out his food so the good food to come down. He is a good boy. WHen he sees me with a rabbit in my arms he dose  circles in his cage, He gets so excited. I have 5 other bucks. He is the only one that does this. I was quite concerned. BUt not anymore. I dont use him on the first breeding of my doe because he isnt to gentle. But i do on the second or the older does. It is the urine that does really bother me. He has ACV in his water to help with the urine. WHen i walk in the barn i know where he has spray because i can see it on my floor. He sure can throw it.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 14, 2011)

adorable said:
			
		

> Citylife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to get some metal side guards so it doesnt go everywhere!  I agree, I would not put him on first timers.  He sounds like a good buck for a doe who tries to dominate the buck.  I have one who will do that from time to time.  I toss ole thumper in and he takes care of business.  And, he will biter her back until she lifts.  At times he will throw little mouthfuls of hair.  But, he gets the job done where my other buck doesn't.  I don't support a lazy buck to long.  And making sure the doe and buck are fit, and not fat is also very important.  A fat buck has no gumption and a fat doe won't release as many eggs.  And, it is also a waste of food when its converted to fat. 
Hope you figure out the urine thing.  It sounds annoying.


----------



## birdboy15 (Dec 15, 2011)

Breeding rabbits in a pen is never a good idea. We learned this the hard way. when a buck flips off of the doe in a cage he hits the side. I have had a few good bucks break there backs from this. I do all breeding on a table.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 15, 2011)

birdboy15 said:
			
		

> Breeding rabbits in a pen is never a good idea. We learned this the hard way. when a buck flips off of the doe in a cage he hits the side. I have had a few good bucks break there backs from this. I do all breeding on a table.


I have NEVER heard of this before and I have done a ton of breeding and associate with breeders who have done thousands and thousands of breedings over decades in large rabbitries. Quite honestly, this had to be a freak thing and the bucks must have had issues in the first place. Breaking their backs by falling off a doe would be nearly impossible. He doesn't "flip" off the doe, he falls over. This is hard to believe unless you have a weird setup. Sorry, don't mean to offend, but I just don't buy this at all... Please give more information to explain the circumstances.


----------



## Mea (Dec 15, 2011)

adorable said:
			
		

> His food is in a j feeder. I have to keep on clean out his food so the good food to come down. .


Minor suggestion here...   Perhaps give him only enough feed that he cleans it up.  That way, You might need to clean the feeder... but the feed would not be getting soiled.  We only give them what they will Clean-Up in a 24 hour period.  

  I agree... we all want bucks that are so eager !!! Nothing more frustrating than a "gee, dunno iffen i wanna" type buck !


----------



## adorable (Dec 15, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> adorable said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More breeding he does less spraying he does. MOstly threw the night. BUt if he hasnt breed ,let say in a week. He spray like every 2 hours.I feed once a day. So that is in 24 hours. When it is wet the food dosnt want to come down when i put it in. So i have to clean it out so the food can move. He does get more than a tuna can for food as i am using him allot lately.


----------



## birdboy15 (Dec 19, 2011)

No, the buck did not have issues, he was a healthy 2 year old dutch. Freak thing or not it happend and I know that its possible. I am fully aware that he falls off the doe. My set up is not wierd, it is a row of cages 2 high on the N. and S. side of my rabbit barn. They are regular 24x24 rabbit cages, none are homemade or altered in any way. Honestly wheather you "buy" this or not doesn't concern me, it is simply something that i can avoid and try to prevent others from having to deal with as it is not pleasant.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 6, 2012)

Gonna have to agree with AZ on this one....never heard of it happening before. Not to say that it COULDN'T happen, because obviously it did to your bucks. But, it is definitely not the norm. There must have been some kind of skeletal weakness or something in that line of rabbits.


----------

